# Festivals 2011



## Miyamoto (23. Juni 2011)

Wer von euch war bzw. geht zu Festivals und wenn ja zu welchen? Würde mich mal interessieren 

*Falls das Festival oben nicht aufgeführt ist einfach auf JA stimmen und Festival Name Posten *

Ich bin dieses Jahr im With Full Force und Wacken Open Air vertreten   \m/


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. Juni 2011)

Für Hardstyle Fans  

Qlimax hinzufügen  

[x] Qlimax 2011


----------



## Miyamoto (23. Juni 2011)

Dumme frage aber wie kann ich die Umfrage Verändern bzw. was hinzufügen ?


----------



## Betschi (23. Juni 2011)

Wo ist Defqon1, Decibel, Qlimax und HardBass?


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juni 2011)

Miyamoto schrieb:


> Dumme frage aber wie kann ich die Umfrage Verändern bzw. was hinzufügen ?


 
Du gar nicht. 

@Topic
Ich gehe auf keine Festivals, keine Kohle für solche Spielereien.


----------



## Miyamoto (23. Juni 2011)

Sorry aber in dieser Musikrichtung kenne ich mich nicht aus(Hardstyle und co) und kenne die Festivals auch ned deswegen sind sie oben auch nicht aufgelistet 

Edit: oh okay eigen Fail  

dann eben so:
Falls das Festival oben nicht aufgeführt ist einfach auf JA stimmen und Festival Name Posten ^^ Sorry Leute


----------



## MasterFreak (23. Juni 2011)

ICh stimme für ja bei Qontinent


----------



## moe (23. Juni 2011)

Ich war dieses Jaht aufm Nova Rock und es war einfach nur geil. System of a Down waren das beste, was ich je live gesehen hab. 

Ich würde gerne auf mehrere Festivals im Jahr gehen, aber so viel Geld hab ich nicht übrig. Eines pro Jahr ist allerdings Pflicht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Juni 2011)

[X] JA
Rheinkultur FTW!
Das ist wenigstens kostenlos!


----------



## MasterFreak (23. Juni 2011)

Ruhr in Love  ^^


----------



## Jägermaister (23. Juni 2011)

ich war aufm hurricane. leider war das wetter nicht so gut aber pogen geht auch im matsch


----------



## RapToX (23. Juni 2011)

[x] wacken


----------



## Borkenkaefer (23. Juni 2011)

[x] zwar für nein gestimmt, aber mir is grad eingefallen das ich dieses WE auf das größte Festival Europas geh:
www.donauinselfest.at

Dort hör ich mir am Samstag Europe an


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2011)

Amphi-Festival Köln. 2 Tage alles rund um "Gothics" von Mittelalter über Folk und Metal und Synthpop bis hin zu monotonstem Noize-Techno


----------



## Miyamoto (24. Juni 2011)

hört sich gut an


----------



## Memphys (24. Juni 2011)

Heidenfest 

Lineup


----------



## Orka45 (24. Juni 2011)

Dieses Jahr nirgends, doch nächstes Jahr nach dem 16. gehts zur Southside


----------



## Miyamoto (28. Juni 2011)

So ich bin ab morgen bei Leipzig auf dem With Full Force  4 Tage "URLAUB"


----------



## Rinkadink (28. Juni 2011)

und warum wurde das beste festival von allen nicht mit aufgezählt? leben denn alle hinterm mond oder was? 


4 tage feierkommunismus! die rakete startet am 30.6. tickets aber leider alle wech^^.......nach 48 stunden.


----------



## Alistair (28. Juni 2011)

Dieses Jahr werde ich zu keinem Festival gehen, hoffe aber, mal auf die Defqon.1 und die Qlimax gehen zu können. Am besten schön nächstes Jahr. 

Die Sensation White und Black wären aber auch sehr geil. 

Masters of Hardcore könnte ich mir aber auch gut vorstellen. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## AeroX (30. Juni 2011)

Dieses Jahr wollte ich nach NL ->mysteryland 

Und hier in DE noch aufs sonnemonssterne und auf Sensation white. 
Zugern noch aufs Splash! Oder auf defqon 1. aber leider hören meine Freund so gut wie gar kein HipHop/hardstyle  

MfG


----------



## der-sack88 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich war am Ring und bin bei Rocco del Schlacko am Start.

SOAD waren einfach grandios, eines der besten Konzerte das ich je gesehen habe. Aber der ganze Sonntag davor war schon genial, A7X, Volbeat und Beatsteaks waren schon verdammt gut. Außerdem war Wolfmother echt eine positive Überraschung.

Beim Rocco freu ich mich vor allem auf NOFX, Dropkick Murphys und Pendulum. Die Dichte an guten Bands ist beim Rocco einfach klasse, und das zu dem Preis. 2/3 der Bands will ich sehen, das gabs bei mir bei nem Festival noch nie.


----------

